# iBags // The Air Suspension iPhone and iPod Touch Application



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Settle down... It isn't ready yet!* 
I am in the first stages of developing this app. I got the idea from a post in this forum and I think there would be a pretty good (but small) market.
I am working on a prototype of the application and I will need some input from you all. 
After I get that done, the next stage will be hiring coders. The hardest part will likely be developing the physical interface to get the signals from control unit to the phone/ipod.
I think my best bet would be to make it compatible with the EasyStreet control unit.
This is where I need your help. Is EastStreet the right choice, or is the Dakota Digital better in any way? 
What do I need to know about the functions of the EasyStreet controler system?
What might YOU want from this app?
P4C:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: iBags // The Air Suspension iPhone and iPod Touch Application (fishmando)*

I vote ES....mainly because that's what I use








If you need someone to help out with the graphic interface to design the buttons etc, I'm willing to draw them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know the ES switchbox connects to the brain via a long ethernet cable. Not sure if that helps you figure out how it's transmitting info.


_Modified by Retromini at 7:57 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: iBags // The Air Suspension iPhone and iPod Touch Application (Retromini)*

yep, i know about the cord. And I don't think I will need help on the graphics, but I will let you know if that changes. 
I have only seen one of these briefly so help me out:








There are the three preset buttons. Can you set specific pressures for all three or only for the "ride hight" profile?
Then the other 8 buttons increase and decrease pressure for each of the bags.
The screen shows the psi in each bag and the tank psi. Can it display anything else?


_Modified by fishmando at 8:08 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: iBags // The Air Suspension iPhone and iPod Touch Application (fishmando)*

Well there is only one preset button actually. It's the center one and you can set that to whatever you like.
The other two aren't really presets. They are all up all down. They just dump/fill all 4 corners at once for as long as you hold it. You can't set them to do something else. They're basically the equivalent of just pressing all 4 up or down buttons at once.
The screen switches between showing you tank psi and battery voltage. It is capable of showing other things as there are various menus and options....but those things are the main variables that it displays
_Modified by Retromini at 8:13 AM 11-7-2008_


_Modified by Retromini at 8:14 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: iBags // The Air Suspension iPhone and iPod Touch Application (Retromini)*

Thanks for the info.
My first thoughts are have all of the same functions available but add a few more user defined presets. It would be great if the user could name each preset too right?
I also think it would be useful to have stop points, so you can set the minimum psi allowed for each bag. This way if you press the "Lay Out" button, you don't need to worry about huge reverse rake, or messing up your arches... or any other sh it that could happen (depending on your setup).


_Modified by fishmando at 8:29 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: iBags // The Air Suspension iPhone and iPod Touch Application (fishmando)*

Adding presets would be awesome. That's the one option I wish they had for the ES controller. Might as well allow users to name them....that would be pretty simple coding. 
Are you thinking wireless so that you could play around with it outside the car or are you thinking about having it plug into the system just for the wow factor and added presets?


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: iBags // The Air Suspension iPhone and iPod Touch Application (Retromini)*

The first version will be wired for sure. If it is a success and I can break even on R&D... Wireless will be a consideration. 
I think the guys over at dev toaster are going to use obdii > wifi > iPhone for there program.
Click on the Hardware section:
http://devtoaster.com/products/rev/index.html
I am going to talk to them for sure when I start thinking more in depth about the hardware side.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

While it is an ethernet cable, it's not TCP/IP...


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I dont have any real technical input, but if you get this to work I will 100% buy it. Especially if you figure out a way to have more presets. Great idea!!!


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_While it is an ethernet cable, it's not TCP/IP...

werd, right. The "Digital Control ECU" sends either pulses or certain voltages (I suspect) to the controller which are converted to variables and displayed on the screen. Then it sends signals back through the wires within the cat 5 and the "Digital Control ECU" interprets them sends power to the valves accordingly. 
If anyone has a better understanding of this, please share it.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_I dont have any real technical input, but if you get this to work I will 100% buy it. Especially if you figure out a way to have more presets. Great idea!!!

I am glad you are interested. would you buy it if the app cost $12 but you needed a $300 piece of hardware to make it work?


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_
I am glad you are interested. would you buy it if the app cost $12 but you needed a $300 piece of hardware to make it work? 

That sure is alot of dough on management alone. And im not talking about the price of the app








Standard Electronic Management- $600
To be able to use your iPhone/iPod (basically like a standard switchbox)- $300
Its an amazing idea dont get me wrong. I dont even own a mac product and I am excited. But I think its the wireless option that will REALLY be your selling point. Because as I see it, the iPhone will still be wired which means its just kind of like any normal switchbox.
Just my input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

the iphone thing is kinda cool...but imo whats the point if someone is good with circuit boards u can easily make one of these...
custom lcd or interfaced with any display. i overheard someone saying the parts in these units are maybe 50 bux its the package u pay for


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

I agree the the wireless would be a great selling point but think of the price like this...
If you already have a touch or an iPhone, and you don't yet have bags, or you want to upgrade to digital management, the cost isn't bad.
If you want to buy an easy street or dakota control setup, it will be $600-$800 to do it with their controler.
Or you could save $217 since you won't need this thing, and put that money towards the hardware needed to use the app.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_the iphone thing is kinda cool...but imo whats the point if someone is good with circuit boards u can easily make one of these...
custom lcd or interfaced with any display. i overheard someone saying the parts in these units are maybe 50 bux its the package u pay for

For a professional, it might be that cheap for basic parts but anything with a screen will be over $100 i bet. 
The you need to take into account the days of hard work need to put it together and make it function.
The iPhone control will not be the cheapest option, but it will be pretty sick.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (fishmando)*

If we already have the ES controller and an iphone/touch...the only further expense would be the $12 app fee right?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: iBags // The Air Suspension iPhone and iPod Touch Application (fishmando)*

Oh hey, it's my twin in jetta form








Sounds like a good idea man. I have an iPhone, but am going with analog management. Maybe you could develop it to where it's wireless and uses the switch box as well


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_If we already have the ES controller and an iphone/touch...the only further expense would be the $12 app fee right? 


My next question exactly.
Maybe I have missed the point of this. You are wanting to COMPLETELY replace the management system itself with this app? Or as you said, the App WILL be the management system?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This would be cool, subscribed.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (fishmando)*

Hey fishmando,
This is a great idea. If this application follows through, you got a customer right here. Yet I don't have air ride, but if this comes available, then I would deffinitely do it.
If you need any help, let me/us know. I have some design experience and have created some Automotive Websites in my life time. 
Good Luck! I hit me up if you need any help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I think this could be done easily, due to the fact they already have wireless controllers available. You would have to make it an addition to your management and not dependant on any one vendor (legal reasons for the most part). You could use PLC's to do the simple timed movements, not to mention chips are pretty cheap. You could then make your RF interface any way you want . Depending on your app. There are so many ways this could be done. If you are serious PM me your number and I can help you with the hardware side of it. 
From 2 to 5 has great ideas in the other thread as well


_Modified by Squillo at 5:09 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Making this work wirelessly is going to prove to be very expensive and difficult. You'd be much better off custom designing a dongle connection from the bottom of the ipod/iphone to the custom control unit.
But why make it for the iphone/ipod touch? Not everyone has one and you're working around someone else's design. If you design your own interface then you'd have control over the wireless transmission protocol and be able to use RF.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I would buy this in a heart beat! I'd rather have it as an addition to my management and use something other than the easy street controller. Keep us updated


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the help people. 
I am going to do some more planning work and try to come up with a solid route for the hardware side.
I want to make the first version as cheap as I can so wireless might come later.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

bump
any word on how things are going?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

I am in CT, and have an Easy Street car that you can play with if you need!


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

You serious? Where at?
haha I know you dont mean me but I wouldn't mind havin a look










_Modified by LBVdubin at 11:51 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_You serious? Where at?
haha I know you dont mean me but I wouldn't mind havin a look









_Modified by LBVdubin at 11:51 PM 12-15-2008_

Its in a garage in CT!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

back up top, updates?


----------



## hobo28 (Nov 20, 2006)

I would buy this, altho I only have a Itouch, the other part is the expensive factor.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (hobo28)*

where is this thing at?!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

Well, version 3.0 software will offer communication through the docking port.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

i want thisss


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

subscribed! def got a good idear here


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Well, version 3.0 software will offer communication through the docking port. 

They've already connected keyboards and such through the docking port on the older/current versions.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_They've already connected keyboards and such through the docking port on the older/current versions.

I'm talking 2-way communication- the type needed to read air pressure levels and send commands etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I'm talking 2-way communication- the type needed to read air pressure levels and send commands etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

2-way works!
http://arstechnica.com/apple/n...k.ars


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
2-way works!
http://arstechnica.com/apple/n...k.ars

Only through the *headset jack* What they're doing is using a 1200 baud modem through the audio jack to send data packets.
*Headphone jack != Dock connector*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Only through the *headset jack* What they're doing is using a 1200 baud modem through the audio jack to send data packets.
*Headphone jack != Dock connector*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, sorry, but still.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

you should make this for ppl like me running windows mobile software


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

You need to make it like the Apple iTunes remote app that comes with the phone, the app on the phone only works as a display and signaling device to a controller (iTunes) on your computer. Having the app on the phone run the system is too much work for you to program and too much work for the phone to perform.
think of your presets as playlists!
Good luck with this. Wifi or bluetooth is the way to go. 
Have you been to apple.com and joined the developer connection and downloaded the devkit?


----------

